# What's for dinner, grandpa?



## Lynne (Oct 4, 2007)

"Roast pork with apples, mashed taters, and....

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/ver/246/popup/index.php?cl=4359395


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Gee, I usually just prefer my green beans with those little bitty taters in them.


----------



## bydand (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't mind a bit of bacon in the beans, can't say I've ever thought of rat, must be the other red meat. :barf:


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 4, 2007)

In some parts of the world this is delicatsy and is very pricey.


----------



## Lynne (Oct 4, 2007)

I guess I'm lucky.  I've never found anything too weird in my food.  I have found hairs though.

Both my boss and husband went to Taiwan as they were working on the same project.  The night market sold everything, from duck heads on a stick to the Taiwanese version of Viagra, snake blood.  My husband was grossed out watching people walk around with BBQ duck heads on a stick.  The open sewers were a real olfactory treat.

A pricey Taiwan restaurant had "dog-like animal" on the menu.  My boss had ordered an appetizer and decided on the squab (pidgeon) as a main entree.  The pidgeons were under a covered platter.  She pulled off the lid.  There they sat, the two of them, fully intact with their little heads and beady eyes. She lost her appetite. 

I was just thinking.  I'm not sure I'd be real charged up about preserving the rat head and green beans in my freezer either.


----------

